# Subjuntivo VS congiuntivo



## Silvia10975

¡Hola!

A ver si por fin alguien logrará quitarme las dudas que tengo.
Muchas veces el subjunivo español se usa exactamente como en italiano. Pero hay frases en donde yo SIEMPRE me equivoco (y algunos entre mis amigos hispanohablantes hacen lo mismo al revés...).
Busqué en el foro, pero no encontré un hilo único donde se habla sobre esto.
Entonces, ¿hay alguien que pueda ayudarme resumiendo de una vez sólo los casos donde se utilizan de manera distinta?
Si estoy pidiendo demasiado, lo siento... es que estoy harta de equivocarme a menudo. 

Ciao, Silvia.

P.S. si ya existe un hilo único y yo no lo vi... ¡diganmelo por favor!


----------



## Cecilio

Hola. Sobre esta cuestión se ha discutido muchas veces en diversos hilos pero no sé si existe alguno específicamente dedicado a las diferencias entre l subjuntivo español y el italiano. El tema parece muy amplio, sería mejor acotarlo un poco, con ejemplos concretos. Escribe frases en subjuntivo en español y nosotros les podremos echar un vistazo y, si es necesario, corregirlas.


----------



## reys

s10975 said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> A ver si por fin alguien logrará quitarme las dudas que tengo.
> Muchas veces el subjunivo español se usa exactamente como en italiano. Pero hay frases en donde yo SIEMPRE me equivoco (y algunos entre mis amigos hispanohablantes hacen lo mismo al revés...).
> Busqué en el foro, pero no encontré un hilo único donde se habla sobre esto.
> Entonces, ¿hay alguien que pueda ayudarme resumiendo de una vez sólo los casos donde se utilizan de manera distinta?
> Si estoy pidiendo demasiado, lo siento... es que estoy harta de equivocarme a menudo.
> 
> Ciao, Silvia.
> 
> P.S. si ya existe un hilo único y yo no lo vi... ¡diganmelo por favor!





Cecilio said:


> Hola. Sobre esta cuestión se ha discutido muchas veces en diversos hilos pero no sé si existe alguno específicamente dedicado a las diferencias entre l subjuntivo español y el italiano. El tema parece muy amplio, sería mejor acotarlo un poco, con ejemplos concretos. Escribe frases en subjuntivo en español y nosotros les podremos echar un vistazo y, si es necesario, corregirlas.



¡Hola, Silvia y Cecilio! Sabes Silvia, curiosamente a mi me sucede lo que dices sobre el uso de congiuntivo italiano. Según yo, no tendría la misma aplicación que en español.

Gracias, Cecilio. Bien podríamos llegar a una conclusión mediante ejemplos. Mira, te doy dos en los que yo "caigo" constantemente:

_- Lui sempre dice la verità. Non credo che questo è/sia una bugia.
- Él siemrpe dice la verdad. No creo que esto sea/es una mentira.

- Forse, lei ha/abbia ragione.
- Quizás, ella tenga/tiene razón

_Como podemos ver, las dos son suposiciones, factor determinante del subjuntivo. Sin embargo, me parece que en el segundo ejemplo se utiliza el indicativo en italiano. ¡¿por qué?! Mientras que en el español la idea queda mucho más definida (suposición) si se aplica el subjuntivo, creo yo.

¿Qué opinan nuestros compañeros? Saludos!


----------



## Silvia10975

reys said:


> ¡Hola, Silvia y Cecilio! Sabes Silvia, curiosamente a mi me sucede lo que dices sobre el uso de congiuntivo italiano. Según yo, no tendría la misma aplicación que en español.
> 
> Gracias, Cecilio. Bien podríamos llegar a una conclusión mediante ejemplos. Mira, te doy dos en los que yo "caigo" constantemente:
> 
> _- Lui sempre dice la verità. Non credo che questa _è/_sia una bugia.
> - Él siempre dice la verdad. No creo que esto _sea/_es una mentira. ___
> _
> - Forse, lei ha_/abbia_ ragione.
> - Quizás, ella tenga/tiene razón
> 
> _Como podemos ver, las dos son suposiciones, factor determinante del subjuntivo. Sin embargo, me parece que en el segundo ejemplo se utiliza el indicativo en italiano. ¡¿por qué?! Mientras que en el español la idea queda mucho más definida (suposición) si se aplica el subjuntivo, creo yo.
> 
> ¿Qué opinan nuestros compañeros? Saludos!



Gracias Reys por tu primer ejemplo.
Otro lo pongo yo.

- Haz lo que quieras/quieres. Fai ciò che vuoi.
- Cuando vaya/voy/iré lo veré. Quando andrò lo vedrò.

El problema es explicar las reglas, ¡sólo puedo poner frases!


----------



## reys

s10975 said:


> Gracias Reys por tu primer ejemplo.
> Otro lo pongo yo.
> 
> - Haz lo que quieras/quieres. Fai ciò che vuoi.
> - Cuando vaya/voy/iré lo veré. Quando andrò lo vedrò.
> 
> El problema es explicar las reglas, ¡sólo puedo poner frases!



Exactamente, Silvia! Ahi radica el problema.

¿Alguien que haya estudiado esto profundamente nos puede sacar del abismo del "subjuntivo/conguintivo"?

Saludos!


----------



## jester.

No creo que haya reglas que ayuden en la distinción entre el subjuntivo español y el congiuntivo italiano.

Claro que los hispanohablantes intentan de trasladar sus conocimientos del subjuntivo al congiuntivo y viceversa - y en la mayoría de los casos eso funciona - pero a veces hay diferencias entre el uso de los dos modos en los dos idiomas.

Creo que simplemente tenéis que aprender desde el principio cuándo y cómo se usa el subjuntivo en español (si sois italianos) o cómo se usa el congiuntivo en italiano (si sois españoles). Me repito: no creo que haya reglas que os ayuden. Lo siento. Mi dispiace.


----------



## Silvia10975

Bueno, entonces sigamos buscando y poniendo ejemplos en los dos idiomas para que los nativos nos quiten las dudas. ¿No?


----------



## reys

Por cierto Silvia, para terminar con los ejemplos que expuse, quedaría mejor así, no? ¿Qué opinas?

_- Lui sempre dice la verità. Non credo che questo _è_/sia una bugia.
- Él siempre dice la verdad. No creo que esto sea/_es_ una mentira.

- Forse, lei ha/_abbia_ ragione.
- Quizás ella tenga/_tiene_ razón

_Esperemos más opiniones y ejemplos.

Saludos!


----------



## Silvia10975

Me parece perfecto, ¡ya tenemos unos ejemplos! Gracias Reys por tu preciosa ayuda.


----------



## jester.

Otro ejemplo para vosotros: los verbos creer y pensar (en oraciones positivas)

Creo que ella tiene razón.
Credo che lei abbia ragione.

Pienso que ella tiene razón.
Penso che lei abbia ragione.


----------



## Silvia10975

Sí!!! Perfecto!!! Me estoy apuntando todo.


----------



## ampurdan

Creo (o pienso) que tiene razón.

Pero:

No creo (o no pienso) que tenga razón.


----------



## Cnaeius

reys said:


> _- Forse lei ha __ragione._
> _- Quizás ella tenga__ razón_
> 
> 
> Saludos!


 
Pero hay también en italiano:

- _Quizás ella tenga razón_
_- Chissà che non abbia ragione_

Subjuntivo/italiano: no hay reglas generales para todo, ya que cuando se habla de congiuntivo/subjunctivo se habla de lo subjectivo. Pero algunas hay:

Verbos de suposicion: creer, pensar, suponer, parecer, etc (por lo menos en oraciones positivas)
Italiano: congiuntivo  Credo/penso/suppongo che sia vero
Espanol: indicativo     Creo/pienso/supongo que es verdad

Idea de futuro:
Italiano: indicativo futuro.   Quando verrò te lo dirò
Espanol: subjuntivo.  Cuando venga te lo diré

Proposiciones relativas si no se conoce las cosas de las que se habla
Italiano: indicativo.   Fa' ciò che vuoi 
Espanol: subjuntivo.  Haz lo que quieras

Proposiciones interrogativas indirectas:
Italiano: congiuntivo. Mi chiedo chi sia
Espanol: indicativo.  Me pregunto quien es 

Hay otras "reglitas": cuando me vengan en mente las escribiré.


----------



## Silvia10975

Cnaeius!!!!! Grazie mille!!!!! Vedo che hai centrato in pieno, dando spiegazioni semplici e efficaci. Credo che questo thread possa rivelarsi molto utile per italiani e spagnoli.
E di nuovo grazie a chi mi sta aiutando e a chi lo farà!
Silvia.


----------



## karunavera

Unas pequeñas aportaciones:
-appena farà giorno andrò al mercato;
-en cuanto amanezca iré al mercado;
En español después de los adverbios de tiempo se usa SIEMPRE el subjuntivo mientras que en italiano el futuro de  indicativo.
-te lo dirò quando verrai
-te lo diré cuando vengas


----------



## irene.acler

Karunavera, dices que se usa siempre el subjuntivo después de los adverbios de tiempo..pero depende, no? Es decir, si me refiero al futuro, entonces sí tengo que utilizar el subjuntivo, pero puedo usar otros tiempos, no? O me estoy equivocando?


----------



## karunavera

Claro sì, se me habia olvidado añadir que esto pasa cuando nos referimos al futuro....


----------



## irene.acler

Ah bueno! No pasa nada!!


----------



## RockyBalboa

Hola a todos.
Estoy leyendo un texto traducido del italiano y me encuentro constantemente con frases del tipo de: "Pensamos que esto suceda a causa de...", o "Se dice que los _Collegia_ hayan sido inventado por cristianos...", en donde el subjuntivo me parece que está mal traducido o usado en español.
¿Qué piensan? ¿Es común este error, o me estoy equivocando?
Gracias desde ya.


----------



## chlapec

En apariencia, se ha hecho una traducción "demasiado literal" del texto en italiano, en el que el uso del subjuntivo en esas frases es correcto. A mi entender, en español debe usarse el indicativo (al menos en estos ejemplos).


----------



## hual

Hola

Totalmente de acuerdo con lo expresado por chlapec.


----------



## sabrinita85

Claro, coincido con chlapec... los verbos de cabeza en español van en indicativo con las subordinadas.


----------



## Luceni

Silvia10975 said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> A ver si por fin alguien logrará quitarme las dudas que tengo.
> Muchas veces el subjunivo español se usa exactamente como en italiano. Pero hay frases en donde yo SIEMPRE me equivoco (y algunos entre mis amigos hispanohablantes hacen lo mismo al revés...).
> Busqué en el foro, pero no encontré un hilo único donde se habla sobre esto.
> Entonces, ¿hay alguien que pueda ayudarme resumiendo de una vez sólo los casos donde se utilizan de manera distinta?
> Si estoy pidiendo demasiado, lo siento... es que estoy harta de equivocarme a menudo.



Hola Foreros:

Después de mucho buscar, el único sitio donde he encontrado una enumeración de los usos disimétricos del subjuntivo español / congiuntivo italiano es en la "Gramática de la lengua italiana" del profesor español Manuel Carrera Díaz (Editorial Ariel, Colección Lenguas Modernas).


----------

